# DIY laser cut acrylic arboreal sling enclosure



## venom1123 (Jul 17, 2017)

Evening all, 

Just popped by to say hi and show off my new sling enclosure.

A bit of background, I used to have 4 slings a few years back but when I moved I had to get rid of them, but i've been living with the missus for nearly a year now and decided to pop the question....Can I get a tarantula? Surprisingly said yes (the wine may have helped). So i decided to place an order before she could sober up and went with an Caribena Versicolor again. 

However now onto my problem, i've always loved the AMAC style enclosure but if I wanted an actual AMAC box it would cost £30 from the container store and I have found nothing that even comes close to it in the UK.

So after realising there was a laser cutting place 5 minutes away I decided to design my own and after a few hours fumbling about with Illustrator I had a design that would work, so I sent it off and picked up the pieces a few days later. 







Using some plastic weld it actually went together quite well, however due to the way it was designed its quite hard to put together straight as the edges are slightly out. 












Anyway I got my sling and put them in the enclosure but I just wasn't fully happy with the design (nor that I made the cork bark too small so crickets just stayed on the floor...) So I decided that I would make V2.0 which would go together easier and look nicer.

Fast forward a week or so and I picked up the parts for the new enclosure today and I have to say i'm really happy with it. 

















It went together so easy with the help of a syringe full of plastic weld and has a large enough bit of cork bark held in by an acrylic rod. Even decided to go a bit fancy with some lettering. I'm now just waiting for some fake plants to be delivered and then I shall rehouse my sling in its new home.












Will post some photos once its fully complete and has a tenant.

Hope you like it

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 2


----------



## viper69 (Jul 17, 2017)

I think they just changed the genus name today!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## sdsnybny (Jul 17, 2017)

Those look really nice! you might be better off not letting the prey climb into the upper half. The little sling will hunt them in the lower half just fine. If they can crawl into the upper half they might be able to attack a T in heavy premolt or while molting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mohega8 (Sep 10, 2021)

venom1123 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Just popped by to say hi and show off my new sling enclosure.
> 
> ...


Do you happen to have the files for this so I could print my own?  I appreciate your consideration!


----------



## Dorifto (Sep 10, 2021)

mohega8 said:


> Do you happen to have the files for this so I could print my own?  I appreciate your consideration!


Appreciate it, appreciate it!

He only posted one message since 2017

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

